# Hello



## julzdpw (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey everyone

I just thought I would say hey as I only joined yesterday. I am from Aberdeen in Scotland. Hope you are all well.

Julz x


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Julz, 
I am from Somerset and have only recently joined too.
Waiting to go into hospital to have the left side of my very lumpy thyroid removed, having had the right side removed 10+ years ago.
Hope you are feeling well?


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

hi iam from west sussex and very new too


----------



## tink24 (May 4, 2007)

hi i am from birmingham and very new alsox


----------



## helen254 (May 3, 2007)

have we all got the same on here iam hypo and just getting used to my tabs


----------



## tink24 (May 4, 2007)

i am off for tests next week so at the min i am not sure.x


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Tink
I do not really know what I am at the moment, had half thyroid removed 10 years ago, been on Thyroxine ever since.
Now having to go in to have other half removed due to multiple nodules and the Consultant said I would have to on on Thyroxine...when I said I am already he said it is not working then so......
Will be glad to hear back.


----------



## tink24 (May 4, 2007)

hey there i bet your fed up now arnt you? thats why i have been worried bout ging to the doctor as they have a bt of a reputation for misdiagnosin (which they did me and caused me to have kidney failure at age 11) and they also tend to have the bored look on there faces as if i shudnt be there so i am a bit nrevous however im sick of feelin so poorly that i dont care if they do seem grumpy!!!


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, sorry to hear about your kidney failure, and yes I agree it is hard to get some doctors to listen, too easy to say oh well, you are female and it is your age etc.
Hang in there and keep going back.


----------



## tink24 (May 4, 2007)

well i am really lucky and managed to stop losin both kidneys so i now function fine on one and hopefully the other one will stay healthy!!x


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

I am sure we will all "keep our fingers crossed"
for you


----------

